# Clarifix coding



## KMCFADYEN (Aug 8, 2019)

Is anyone out there coding/billing for Clarifix in office?
We are new to this product and Stryker just bought out the company that created it in April
We have spoken to the rep and the reimbursement specialist but there seems to be confusion as to how to appropriately code this
It is for cryoablation of intranasal nerves for chronic rhinitis
We have been told to use 30117 but CPT states 30117 is for excision OR destruction of intranasal lesions
-a lesion and nerve are not the same
The only more appropriate code I can find is 30999
We have also been told to bill it times 2 if 2 nerves were ablated but the payers in our region will either not pay it or only pay as 1 unit; we have had to bill as 2 line items
The reimbursement specialist then told us to bill it with modifier 51 on the second line

I need some input please?


----------



## diane1217 (Aug 8, 2019)

Wat a coincidence - I was just researching this and came across this post from Nov. 2018:
*Clarifix
*
Actually, the procedure was evaluated by physicians who serve in the CPT editorial committee from three AAO/HNS. They felt that the destruction of the nerve ending read equivalent to the destruction of a lesion and they agree that 30117 is the appropriate code to use. That is why Arrinex is recommending using 30117

 Email me if you have any further questions
 b. cobuzzi@att.net

 Barbara J. Cobuzzi MBA, CPC, COC, CPC-P, CPC-I, CPCO, CENTC
 Consulting Editor of Otolaryngology Coding Alert
www.CRNHEALTHCARE.com


----------



## fricanoe (Aug 23, 2019)

When in Chicago last year for the symposium, this question came up and the MAC stated that an unlisted code needed to be used.  What is actually being done does not come close to the 30117.  How are other offices billing this procedure?


----------

